# Inter - Lazio: Coppa Italia. 31 gennaio ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ultimo quarto di finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019: Inter - Lazio, partita che si giocherà giovedì 31 gennaio 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

La vincente affronterà il Milan in semifinale

Diretta su Rai 2 a partire dalle ore 21.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo quarto di finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019: Inter - Lazio, partita che si giocherà giovedì 31 gennaio 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> La vincente affronterà il Milan in semifinale
> 
> Diretta su Rai 2 a partire dalle ore 21.



Sono combattuto... verrebbe naturale tifare lazio (anche sperando in una crisi Inter per provare ad andare terzi), ma un derby in semifinale mi stuzzica... ma vabbe dai, forza Lazio!!


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2019)

dai completiamo la settimana perfetta con una vittoria della Lazio


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo quarto di finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019: Inter - Lazio, partita che si giocherà giovedì 31 gennaio 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> La vincente affronterà il Milan in semifinale
> 
> Diretta su Rai 2 a partire dalle ore 21.



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2019)

Se escono malamente Spalletti esplode (visto l'episodio Conte)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

non importa chi passa...
importante e che la prossima 
li dobbiamo buttare fuori noi


----------



## sette (31 Gennaio 2019)




----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

*Ufficiali

Inter: Handanovic, D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Asamoah, Gagliardini, Brozovic, B. Valero, Politano, Candreva, Icardi

Lazio: Strakosha, Radu, Acerbi, Wallace, Marusic, Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic, Correa, Immobile*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Mi sembra ovvio che passerà la Lazio


----------



## AndresTh98 (31 Gennaio 2019)

La lazio vista contro la juve ci asfalterà sul piano del gioco.
Confido in Buciano. &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Se passa la Lazio occhio a Conte subito.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

up


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se passa la Lazio occhio a Conte subito.



eheheh

Marotta accorcia i tempi...


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

ma che diavolo di maglie usano? l'inter sembra la lazio e viceversa O_O


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che diavolo di maglie usano? l'inter sembra la lazio e viceversa O_O



ho pensato la stessa cosa 

marketing 2.0


----------



## sette (31 Gennaio 2019)

partita orrenda


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che partita soporifera.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brutta partita... lazio un po meglio ha sbagliato un paio di occasioni..


----------



## 6Baresi (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lazio a fare la partita...Inter a vincerla.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2019)

SMS vale più o meno 20 milioni.


----------



## jacky (31 Gennaio 2019)

Inter che non fa un tiro in porta da metà dicembre.
Che degrado... che incompetenza... quanti palloni gonfiati.

Io non sono un tifoso che gufa, quando mi siedo a vedere una partita, perdere 2 ore del mio tempo... vorrei che mi proponessero qualcosa. Che schifo! Ma se han deciso di mandar via il pelato, che lo prendano domattina Antonio Conte.
Non han speso un euro sul mercato vuoi vedere che 3 milioni di € fanno la differenza ora...


----------



## 6milan (31 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque lulic quella fascia la brucia per quanto corre...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brutta partita ma meglio la lazio. Pero non capisco cosa si aspettino da lucianone.. obiettivo 4 posto? È terzo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che diavolo di maglie usano? l'inter sembra la lazio e viceversa O_O





Aron ha scritto:


> ho pensato la stessa cosa
> 
> marketing 2.0



Cosa ci guadagnano mettendo la Lazio con i colori dell'Inter e viceversa? Che poi la maglia bianca andrebbe usata fuoricasa, è invertito anche questo.

Per me veicola un messaggio subliminale che mina le certezze, crea confusione; sforza un'inversione, nuove sinapsi, nuove convinzione, come dal 2+2=4 al 2+2=5; è marxismo culturale.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo me l'Inter non si qualifica per la champions, almeno se continua cosi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che bucio che ha l'inda mio dio


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'Inter non si qualifica per la champions, almeno se continua cosi...



Ma va, le altre vanno in retromarcia


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Gennaio 2019)

Immobile sbaglia troppo, si muove forse anche troppo ma sono più le palle sprecate che quelle che butta dentro.


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2019)

La Lazio per fare un goal deve fare 10/15 tiri in porta...


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2019)

La Lazio è la solita inutile, è tutto il tempo che gioca e fa possesso stile Barcellona tiki taka non so cosa vuole fare e non riesce mai a segnare


----------



## gabuz (31 Gennaio 2019)

Caicedo


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che ha sbagliato sto asino


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2019)

Si stanno stancando per bene. Speriamo nei supplementari.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2019)

Mamma mia, cosa stanno sbagliando ambo le parti ahah


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahahah che asino sto Laureato Martinez


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2019)

Il fenomeno Lautaro


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma cosa hanno appena sbagliato gli interisti?


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Era diverso tempo che non vedevo Lazio e Inda...
Sul piano dei sincronismi e della qualità di gioco in confronto a queste noi sembriamo l'Ajax di Cruijff!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che diamine ha sbagliato lautaro


----------



## jacky (31 Gennaio 2019)

Io di Inzaghi non apprezzo l'organizzazione difensiva (anche se con Acerbi e Wallace fa più di molti altri) ma devo ammettere che le sue squadre hanno senso pratico e arrivano facilmente in porta senza cincischiare troppo.
Poi ha un'altra grandissima abilità: la sua squadra è sempre sul pezzo, sempre pronta... sembra l'altro ieri che prendeva lo schiaffo a Bergamo dall'Atalanta, non parliamo di quanto successo con la Juventus... ma la sua squadra è sempre lì che lotta e se la gioca.
Meriterebbe una piazza più importante.


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lautaro Martinez meglio di Gabriel Jesus


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bene bene i supplementari 
Lazio e Inter ben mezzora in + nelle gambe


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che partitaccia...


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

La spinta è lieve ma molto netta

Le idee confuse del cronista


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2019)

l'arbitro assomiglia a montolivo.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

Volevano anche il rigore


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Perfetto il supplementare. Adesso ci vuole il gol della Lazie. Ma quanto è scarso Caicedo ?


----------



## andre85 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma la telecronaca rai e settata su telecronaca del tifoso o cosa? sono allibito dal telecronista.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

*Immobileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2019)

la sblocca lui, il solito, scarsissimo, Immobile


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2019)

Goool!!! Immobile!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma il senso dell'ammonizione per togliersi la maglia quale sarebbe?


----------



## Gas (31 Gennaio 2019)

G o d o


----------



## mil77 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ohhh come mi dispiace...


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Oh oh oh


----------



## Gas (31 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque... ma quanto é insensato ammonire il giocatore che si toglie la maglia dopo il goal ?


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque... ma quanto é insensato ammonire il giocatore che si toglie la maglia dopo il goal ?



Vero, una delle regole più idiote che ci siano.


----------



## Gas (31 Gennaio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma il senso dell'ammonizione per togliersi la maglia quale sarebbe?



Abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero!!!


----------



## eldero (31 Gennaio 2019)

Espulso asamoha per un fallaccio su sms


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Non ci speravo più dopo tutto quello che hanno sprecato

Forza inda!


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

Cioè ridicolo. Il rosso è diventato giallo


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Da rosso a giallo, solo per l'inter succede sta roba


----------



## Gas (31 Gennaio 2019)

eldero ha scritto:


> Espulso asamoha per un fallaccio su sms



Ma é splendido... fallo nettissimo sulla caviglia. Riguardano al VAR e diventa ammonizione. Dai lo fanno apposta per trollare e creare confusione nella mente delle persone....


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Il fallo che è costato il rosso a Kessié contro la Juve è più ruvido di quello di Asamoah?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Non l'ha presa Vecino


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Andiamo a vincere sta coppetta, va


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Solo all Inter questi regali


----------



## Gas (31 Gennaio 2019)

Non ci credo...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2019)

Rigone


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2019)

il culo di questi qua è senza limiti.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

No vabbè


----------



## Devil man (31 Gennaio 2019)

Cmq è vero che la Lazio ha sempre sfiga...


----------



## R41D3N (31 Gennaio 2019)

Mah.. cmq Savic che va a rischiare a tempo scaduto!!!??


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2019)

vabbè ma lazio una squadra di ritardati


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2019)

Savic un pirla.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2019)

sempre all'ultimo questi


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Maledetto stracoscia
Ma chi è l'idiota che ha fatto il fallo?


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2019)

mamma mia che che idiota


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2019)

il telecronista in tilt: "sarà Inter in semifinale indipendentemente dall'esito del calcio di rigore"


----------



## diavolo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Savic ad oggi vale 3€


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che buco di c...


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che culo


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Mah.. cmq Savic che va a rischiare a tempo scaduto!!!??



A giugno va all'Inde come De Vrij??


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Savic ad oggi vale 3€



E' davvero robetta.

Forse il più sopravvalutato al mondo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Maledetto stracoscia
> Ma chi è l'idiota che ha fatto il fallo?



Mi accodo alla domanda, un suicida


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Gennaio 2019)

Qui Savic è stato davvero un *********.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2019)

ora la vincono pure. Buciano Sculetti.


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Il bello è che poi ci saranno i fenomeni che parlano di bella inter solida e soprattutto senza culo..
Senza vergogna proprio


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

E allora sia derby in semifinale dai


----------



## hsl (31 Gennaio 2019)

Partita imbarazzante. Arbitraggio scandaloso. Mi sanguinano gli occhi.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mi accodo alla domanda, un suicida



Mister 120 milioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Adesso spero che i rigori durino fino la mezzanotte e mezza haha
si devono stufare di calciarla la palla LOL

così si rovinano pure il riposino


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2019)

cioè ma io questo non lo farei tornare a roma, ma seriamente ma come cao si fa


----------



## R41D3N (31 Gennaio 2019)

La legge di Buciano...hanno già vinto, capirai con Handanovic in porta!


----------



## medjai (31 Gennaio 2019)

Mamma mia che regalo di Savic. Incredibile fare quella entrata a tempo scaduto...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Rigore per approssimazioni successive dell’Inter.

Probabilment nin ra fallo, ma dai al 122’ una punizione dal limite si puó dare....
Ah era dentro? Allora lo sfioramento é rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Immagino già il rigore decisivo di Asamoah che doveva essere espulso


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> La legge di Buciano...hanno già vinto, capirai con Handanovic in porta!



Sicuro.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Stracoscia contro di noi para l'impossibile, qua figuriamoci


----------



## R41D3N (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lautano sbaglia


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Comincio a credere che Inzaghi porti sfiga


----------



## diavolo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Il gabigol argentino


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Daje!


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che pippa sto Laureato ahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2019)

asamoah per me non era da rosso. non va coi tacchetti.

rigore un po' generoso.....


che parata handa mamma mia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2019)

Handanovic 

Martinez orribile rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

ma chi è st'altro cesso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2019)

va beh ma è destino allora


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2019)

A strakosha gliela devono tirare addosso


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Cucchiaio di Icardi


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2019)

Passa l'Inter dai, con quello in porta...


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Stracoscia imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che botta Hacerby


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Grande acerbi che botta

Ninja sbaglia per noi!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2019)

lo sapevo ahahahahahhaahaha


----------



## diavolo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahah il beone


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che sega Naingolan


----------



## R41D3N (31 Gennaio 2019)

Radja te fidi???


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Spero che Nicchi spieghi perché Kessie espulso e Asamoah no... preparo i popcorn.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nainngolan Idolo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bwaaahahahah Mongoillan


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahahahahahaaha naingocosoooooo


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2019)

L'avevo detto che a strakosha gliela devi tirare addosso &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ninja sempre più Idolo


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2019)

E' stato anche piu' bello cosi.


----------



## R41D3N (31 Gennaio 2019)

Buciano te fidi??


----------



## diavolo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Godometro a livelli altissimi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Godo poco


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

*out!!!*


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Sono andati ai rigori per farci godere ancora di più


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2019)

grande radja


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2019)

La settimana PERFETTA !!!!


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2019)

A casaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chicagousait (31 Gennaio 2019)

Che aquisto il Ninja. La Roma li ringrazia ancora &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2019)

ninja centrale e strako che lo sapeva e sta fermo immobile  ahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2019)

lol sto ascoltando la radio della Lazio e stanno mandando in loop uno che dice "Daje ninja".


----------



## mabadi (31 Gennaio 2019)

amala ......


----------



## mil77 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Giustizia è fatta!!!


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2019)

Mi sa che Conte arriva subito


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Pazzesco, le favorite tutte fuori.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Daje radja


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

G o d o


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Gennaio 2019)

Un acquistone naingollan ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Boomer (31 Gennaio 2019)

Quanto godo raga quanto godo... Se per caso non vincono a Bologna quelli esplodono sul serio


----------



## mabadi (31 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Conte arriva subito



magari ora prendono un altro.... speriamo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Daje ninja


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bene così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Rido fino a domani


----------



## gabuz (31 Gennaio 2019)

Come godo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Vendetta per il pordenone!!


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

Godo godo e rigodo.
Peccato solo che ci “ruberanno” Conte.

Ma la goduria supera tutto.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bene. Andiamo a prendere la coppa.


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Quanto godo raga quanto godo... Se per caso non vincono a Bologna quelli esplodono sul serio



Non succede ma se succede... 

(con Mihajlovic)


----------



## mabadi (31 Gennaio 2019)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Godo godo e rigodo.
> Peccato solo che ci “ruberanno” Conte.
> 
> Ma la GUARDIOLA supera tutto.


.


----------



## Route66 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Cmq ricapitolando... Ma che cavolo gli è successo a SMS?!
Lento involuto mai pericoloso, il fratello scarso di quello dello scorso anno!


----------



## First93 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nainggolan per Zaniolo più soldi... Incredibile come l'affare l'abbia fatto la Roma. Penso che questo scambio sia la dimostrazione che non sempre i nomi sono meglio di giovani affamati alla ribalta. Spesso sono meglio i giocatori blasonati, ma non sempre, soprattutto se sono senza motivazioni, come in questo caso.


----------



## sette (31 Gennaio 2019)

è venuto fuori un partitone, si sono menati


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che aquisto il Ninja. La Roma li ringrazia ancora &#55357;&#56834;



Non credo visto che ha fatto passare la Lazio hahah


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo quarto di finale di Coppa Italia 2018/2019: Inter - Lazio, partita che si giocherà giovedì 31 gennaio 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> La vincente affronterà il Milan in semifinale
> 
> Diretta su Rai 2 a partire dalle ore 21.



Banti semplicemente delinquenziale. Il calcio italiano è una perpetua truffa, anche se stavolta la ciambella è venuta fuori senza il buco.


----------



## AndresTh98 (1 Febbraio 2019)

la coppa italia é vostra, ne sono convinto al 100%


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Grattiamoci tutti insieme.


----------



## Ciora (1 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Cmq ricapitolando... Ma che cavolo gli è successo a SMS?!
> Lento involuto mai pericoloso, il fratello scarso di quello dello scorso anno!



Quello che sarebbe successo a Piatek restando al Genoa dopo la nostra offerta.


----------



## Zagor (1 Febbraio 2019)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> la coppa italia é vostra, ne sono convinto al 100%



Scusami, ma non si sa mai...


----------



## Sotiris (1 Febbraio 2019)

per non dimenticare ...


----------



## Black (1 Febbraio 2019)

ahahah grande Inda che ha regalato Zaniolo, per prendere il Ninja . Mossa fantastica! Spalletti pagherà....

venitemi a dire quello che volete, che loro sono "più avanti" nel percorso di ricostruzione, ma hanno iniziato anni prima di noi e non mi sembra che siano messi così bene


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (1 Febbraio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> .



Seh...magari!


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2019)

L'inter mi ha impressionato in negativo per la pochezza tecnica del gioco.
Giocano un calcio banale e scolastico.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque scandaloso il rosso ritirato ad Asamoah, poteva spaccare la caviglia a Savic. La Lazio ha ragione a lamentarsi, in questi ultimi 2 anni ha subìto spesso arbitraggi osceni, che guarda caso l'anno scorso hanno favorito i cugini...


----------

